# BOOTCAMP- Problèmes installation windows



## Alexmrge (17 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour à tous, 

Etant étudiant en architecture, je me confronte à pas mal de logiciels compatibles seulement sur windows. J'ai donc cherché à partitioner mon Mac via l'utilitaire "Bootcamp".
Je pense avoir fais tout ce que je pouvais et ça ne marche pas !!! J'ai récupéré les images ISO de windows (j'ai essayé avec la version 10 et 8) et à chaque fois bootcamp télécharge les fichiers de comptabilité Win/IOS sur ma clé USB (formaté en MSDOS) et au moment d'installer windows via l'ISO un message d'erreur s'affiche me disant : "clé USB ou DVD d'installation de windows 64 bit nécéssaire" alors que j'ai bien lié le fichier iso au préalable, j'ai même créer une clé usb d'installation windows mais rien ne fonctionne.
En Pj les captures des erreurs
Mon système :
Sierra, version 10.12.6 (16G29)
MacBook Pro (Retina, 15 pouces, fin 2013)

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide !


----------



## Locke (17 Octobre 2017)

Déjà, par le commencement, quel est le modèle exact de ton Mac ? Que dis /A propos de ce Mac ?

Est-ce que Boot Camp te propose d'utiliser un fichier .iso de Windows 8 et/ou 10 ?

Est-ce que ta version de Windows est en 64 bits ?

Nous pas devins à toutes ces questions.


----------

